# MySQL gibt nur null zurück



## Felix (30. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ich will werte aus einer MySQL-Tabelle auslesen, beim einlesen wurden alle richtig gelesen (das weiß ich weil ich sie mir ausgeben lasse) aber wenn ich sie wieder aus der Tabelle auslese, sind alle werte, die nciht ausschließlich aus Nummern bestehen gleich 
	
	
	
	





```
null
```
.

Ich weiß nciht an welcher stelle in meinem Code das liegen soll, eigentlich kann es ja nur an der wo eingelesen wir und an der wo ausgelesen wird liegen. Deshalb hab ich die hier mal mit geposted:


```
public void add(String[] addarr) {
		try {
			stat.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO ladict VALUES (" + addarr[0] + ", "
					+ addarr[1] + ", " + addarr[2] + ", " + addarr[3] + ", "
					+ addarr[4] + ", " + addarr[5] + ", " + addarr[6] + ", "
					+ addarr[7] + ", " + addarr[8] + ", " + addarr[9] + ", "
					+ addarr[10] + ", " + addarr[11] + ", "
					+ addarr[12] + ", " + addarr[13] + ", " + addarr[14] + ")");
			
			//DEBUG
			System.out.println("WURDE ERFOLGREICH HINZUGEFÜGT");
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Exception beim hinzufügen eines Datensatzes:\n"
					+ e);
		}
	}
```


```
public void showTable(String url, String name, String passwd) {
		CreateConnection cc = new CreateConnection();
		Connection con = cc.getConnection(url, name, passwd);

		try {
			Statement stat = con.createStatement();

			ResultSet rs = stat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM ladict");
			
			while (rs.next()){
				System.out.println("NEUER SATZ:\n" +
				rs.getString(1) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(2) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(3) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(4) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(5) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(6) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(7) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(8) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(9) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(10) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(11) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(12) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(13) + "\t" +
				rs.getString(14) + "\t" +
				rs.getDate(15) + "\n");
			}
			
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Konnte Tabellen nicht lesen:\n" + e);
		}
	}
```

Ach ja, die Colums sind vom Typ TEXT, kannes daran liegen?

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## The_S (31. Mrz 2006)

Text (sprich Strings) musst du in Hochkomma setzen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Mrz 2006)

schau dir mal das PreparedStatement an


----------



## Felix (2. Apr 2006)

ok, danke

es lag wirlich nur an den hochgestellten Kommas _(" ' ")_, jetzt funktioniert es.

thx


----------

